# Brazil Serie B - 23-24.10.2012



## Football-Punters (Oct 23, 2012)

League: Brazil Campeonato Brasileiro B
Date: 23.10.2012
Match: Parlay: Goias - ASA + Criciuma - Barueri
Pick: 1 + 1
Stake: 10
Odd: 1.99
Book: 5 Dimes

Comment:
Both Goias and Criciuma seem to have their promotion spot secured, but it is sport and anything can happen as 7 rounds are left, that is why I expect them to win toady in front of home crowd. Goias is on 2nd place with 64 points and perfect 11-4-0 26-7 home record, while ASA has 2-2-11 11-23 away record. Goias is on perfect run as won 8 out of last 10 games, got 1 draw and 1 loss. Tonight they will have all players available and ready to play, whereas ASA will miss some regular players - Chiquinho Baiano (df 28/4), Lucas (mf 18/1), Didira (mf 27/6) and Fabiano (df 26/1).
Criciuma is a table leader with 65 points and just perfect 14-0-1 37-20 home record, while Barueri is 2-3-10 13-29 in away games. Home team is in perfect run as they lost 2 games in last 10 and got 6 wins. The fact is that Criciuma will be without Lucca (att 26/11) who is 2nd top scorer, but Ze Carlos (24g) is still available and will play. Visitors will miss Alex Santos (df 10/2). I think that home team will do their best to satisfy home crowd for 15th time this season.


----------



## BgFutbol (Oct 24, 2012)

Once I had a source from Brazil that was giving me fixed matches, its gone now. Do you have information how to get to one again?


----------

